# طوباك يا مريم :تاملاتى فى ام النور 2009 (متجدد لو حبيتم تابعوة )



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

​





http://www.copticforum.net/livehelp/index.php 









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.






هذة السنة العذراء غير كل سنة 
شكرااااااااااااااا لك يا ام النور .............

ساجمع هنا تاملاتى فى ام النور 
خاصة وقت صوم العذراء 

واتمنى ان تصعد تلك التاملات بشفاعة العذراء 
رائحة بخور امام اللة 



كثيرون تنبوا عنك 
قبل تشرف العالم بوجودك فية 
كثيرون افاضوا فى وصفك وصفاتك 
كثيرون قالوا عنك 
كثيرون حكوا عن معجزاتك 
لكن 

ما ردك ايتها العذراء حين بشرك الملاك جبرائيل 
كلمات غاية فى العمق والروحانية 

هوذا انا امة الرب ليكن لى كقولك


خضوع وتسليم وروحانية وايمان 
يخجلنى من ابنة ال 14 عاما 
التى انتظرت السماء ميلادها لتشرف الارض 
عدة الالاف من السنين 
ولم يكن من يناظرها فى جمال قلبها قبل خلقها وخلقتها 

بها تمت النبوات 
عن طريق جسدها الناسك 
وبالروح القدس 
تجسد الالة الكلمة الواحد الوحيد 
المثلث الاقانيم الواحد الجوهر 

فى اقوى معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

لتتحقق النبوات 
وتتوقف الاشارات 
اذ سبب كل النبوات قد تحقق فى ملء الزمان 


طوباك يا مريم اذ وجدت نعمة فى عينى اللة فاحص القلوب والكلى 
واختارك واصطفاك لتحملية فى داخلك 
تجسد فى عقلك وايمانك وتكريسك قبل ان يتجسد فى احشاءك 


يا امى العذراء بالحقيقة اشفعى فيا 
انت كنت من البشر 
وتعلمى ضعف بشريتى 

فاشفعى فى وعلمنى 
كيف اجد نعمة فى عينى الهى 
الملك المسيح 

يا الهى ​


----------



## fight the devil (26 يوليو 2009)

آميييييييييين
اشفعي لي يا امي
يا نجمه طاهره في السماء
احس  حنانك يغمرني كل يوم 
فلا ترديني يا امي اشفعي لي امام ابنك
فلا اريد ان اكون مسيحيا كاذبا يبحث عن لقمه العيش فقط على هذه الارض الزائله


  asmichealشكرا على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا اسميشال

شكراااااا على التأملات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

تأملات رااااااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على التأملات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

انت يا رب تعرف طبيعتى 
انت الوحيد الذى تدرك كلماتى قبلما تتصور على شفاهى 
تدرك كل احاسيسى 
كل دموعى 
كل ضيقى 
كل ضعفى 

ليس بالفحص والدراسة بل لانك جابلى 

اريدك لى يا ربى 
بالكامل ارينى عملك فيا وليا وبيا 
كمل يا رب كل نقائصى 
وجبر كل ظلم البشرية 
انت الطبيب الناجح 
والجراح الماهر 
الوحيد الذى يخترقنى 
ويعرف كل ما فيا
الوحيد الذى يريد ان يكملنى انسانة مكتملة بوجودك فيا 
الوحيد القادر على اكمال ضعفى وكل نقائصى 
دعنى لا اطلب سواك 
ولا اشبع الا بك 
اطعمنى بنفسك كل احتياجاتى 
فتشبع نفسى كما من شحم ودسم 

اظهر وحدك فى حياتى 
احضنى وحدك بكل قوة 
ودعنى اسبح فى اعماق انجيلك وقداسك وافخارستيا محبتك 


لاتدعنى عاطفة مشتعلة سرعان ما يطفها اى احد 
بل دع اشعالى بقوة روحك القدوس 
والتمس فيا مسكن دائم لك
لاتتركنى ابدا 
ولا تغادر روحك نفسى 
اخلطنى بك
امزج كل مشاعرى فيك 
واجج كل اشتياقاتى نحوك 

الامر الوحيد الذى لا ولن احتملة ان تفارق روحك نفسى 
حتى وانا لا استحقك اعمل فيا كيما استحقك 
جربت ذاتى وعرفت كم هى واهية كل عهودى 
وكم انا لوحدى ضعيفة وهشة 
انا كلى لك وبك 
لا تسمح يا اللة ان تفارقنى او حتى تبعد عنى 
ان يراك ويستمتع بك كل من حولى ولا اراك انا 
افتح يا رب عينى الغلام قلبى الصغير الضعيف 
ليبصر كم انت حلو وقريب ومالىء الكل ولا يحتويك مكان 
لملم ضعفاتى وشتات نفسيتى وكسورى وضعف عهودى وكل دموعى فى زق عندك 
واعمل بى كل ما تريد 
يا ملكى والهى


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

من انا لاتكلم عنك 
ايتها الجميلة فى النساء 
العروس البتول الممتلئة نعمة 
ام النور العذراء القديسة 

اين انا منك 
دائما تخجلينى ايتها العذراء 
انت اول راهبة اسست بحياتها كلها 
مفهوم عذراوية القلب للملك المسيح 
تعال يا ام النور وتبنينى 
وعلمينى كيف احب من حولى 
كيف اخدم الجميع 
واصلى لهم 
كيف املك قلبك النارى المذاب فى وداعتك الصافية وروحانيتك العميقة 

خذى بيدى 
انتى ترى وتعلمى 
ضعف طبيعتى 
وقوة اعدائى 
علمينى كيف اسلك فى اضطراب عالمى 
لا لاكون قديسة
وانما لاكون فى قلب الهى 
ارفعى صلاتى واشتياقاتى وحتى ضعفاتى 
صلاة وبخور 
وكونى لى محامية وشفيعة امينة مؤتمنة على كل ما فيا 


علمينى كيف احب الطقس والكنيسة 
كيف اكون فى هيكل الوجود فى حضرة اللة النهار كلة 
علمينى يا ام النور 
كيف اكون طاهرة نقية شفافة 
كيف اسلك بالروح ولا اكمل شهوة الجسد 

العالم هنا صعب والضغوط كثيرة ومتنوعة 
علمينى يا امى كيف اسلك بثبات كما سلكتى 
كيف لا اشتهى ضد روح اللة فيا 
علمينى يا امى كيف اكون كيان روحى لا يتصارع فية الجسد مع النفس 
صلى لى ليسكب الهى فيا كل سكينة ووداعة وتعفف
وكل ما اغريتينى بسيرتك الروحانية 
وعمق مسلكك طوال حياتك 
ان اتعلمة منك 
لم اسمع لك وعظة 
ولم ارى كتب كتبتيها فى فلسفتك فى الحياة 
انما سلكت بكل جدية كما ينبغى 
فتبنينى يا امى 
واشفعى لى فى كل حين 
امام الملك المسيح


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2009)

خلقتنى يا الهى 
كخلقة مميزة جدا 
من اعلى اضلاع ادم 
وليس من راسة او عظمة او قدمية 
لانك لا تحب ان يتسلط اى منا على الاخر 
بل ان تتسلط المحبة على قلبينا 
وتسود العاطفة الرقيقة لتلطف كل الامور من حولنا 

خلقتنى يا الهى
كمعين نظيرة 
اكمل بعاطفتى جفاف حساباتة وواقعية تفكيرة 
معين نظيرة 
ولست عبدا من عبيدة 
ولست اداة لمتعتة واسعادة 
ولست مجرد كائن كاى حيوان او طير او نبات 
بل معين نظيرة 

خلقتنى يا الهى 
بابداع بجمال بتناسق 
لانك كامل ولا تخلق ابدا شيىء سيىء 
اذ كل خلقتك حسنة 


خلقتنى يا الهى
كائن لة احترامة 

احترمت حريتى ولم تغلق عليا او تختار لى خياراتى 
احترمتنى وسترت عليا حتى وانا اخطات 
ادم خذلنى وبرر فعلتة بالمراءة التى اعطيتنى 
معنى ذلك انا برىء اهلكها هى يا رب 
لكنك كصالح محب اليشر 
احترمت خطاى وجهلى وضعف طبيعتى 
ولم تشا ارادتك الصالحة ان تهلكنى 
بل كما اعطيت ادم حق الحياة وامل الفداء 
اعطيتنى مثلة 

بكل حنان قلبك 
سترت ضعفى باقمصة الجلد 
وكرمت طبيعتى بتجسدك من اطهر من وجد فى جنسى 
السيدة العذراء مريم 


خلقتنى الهى واكرمتنى 
لكن اهاننى البشر 
واعتبرونى عورة تغطى 
وعار يؤاد تحت التراب 
واداة للمتعة 
ووسيلة لتفريغ نقائص 
وشماعة يلقى عليها كل عاجز وضعيف ومريض خيبتة عليها 
واعتبرونى ناقصة الاهلية غير مكتملة العقلية 
وحصرونى فى جسد جميل وقدرة على الانجاب 
وقلصوا دورى باستهانة 

لكنك يا اللة يا ضابط الكل 
لم ترض بذلك 
واعدت لى كل مجد ابنة الملك 
بتجسدك من عذراء قديسة 
برقتك مع المراءة الخاطئة 
باحتوائك للسامرية 
بشفائك لنازفة الدم 
بمدحك لساكبة الطيب 
بتكريمك لكل مريم تقدم عذراوية قلبها وكامل اهتمامها واول اولوياتها لك 
وتعمل لاجلى الكثير 
لو ظلمنى العالم كلة 
واساء لى من اساء 
وحقرتنى الثقافات الهمجية البدائية 
فيكفينى انك لى 
شاعر بكل ما انا فية 
يكفينى استجابتك لانات قلبى 
وخلجات عقلى 
وانين ظلمى 
يكفينى انك منحتنى التمتع بك فى كنيستك ولم تلفظنى بل استجبتنى 
يكفينى 
انك الهى الذى منحنى القدرة ان احبة 
والتكريم ان يحبنى 
ويتجسد من احسن ما وجد فى جنسى 
العذراء القديسة مريم 
فطوباكى يا امى العذراء 
اذ بقداستك اجتذبتى الرحمة الالهية لى ولكل جنسى 
وبطهارتك ونقاءك 
اعطيتينى الفرصة لاعود حواء التى اشبينها اللة نفسة 
بل واكثر 
طوباكى يا ام النور 
وشكرا لك الهى لانصافك وعدلك ومحبتك 
ادم سترك عليا للابد 
وانقلنى لسيرة روحانية 
ولا تسمح ابدا ان ابعد عنك 
فموتى الحقيقى ومذلتى 
ان اكون تحت حكم البشر 
اواسير كما يبغوا وكما يسيروا 
انر بنفسك طريقى اليك 
واجذبنى اليك فاجرى 
ولا تدع ابدا عينى تسقط من عينيك 
او ان اترك مكانى الامن فى حضن كنيستك 
يا ملكى والهى


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

تحياتتى وشكرى لموضوعاتك

العدرا معااكم​


----------

